# SPECIAL NEEDS turtle/tort



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi!
I'm Kerri from North Carolina.  I'll be picking up my double decker tortoise table on Wednesday.. I have one resident for it, my Ibera Greek, Mookie-Boo. But, it needs another resident...! & I would like to adopt a special needs tortoise or turtle.  the tortie would have to be a smaller one, such as a Greek or Hermanns. & for turtle, it would have to be a box or wood turtle. I don't have room for anymore aquariums, or room for a huge tort, sadly.  
If you have some special shelled one that you need to rehome, please consider me.  age, or issues don't matter (as long as they're not sick.. I can't hAve something spread thru my clan! But past injuries, or deformities are fine!), I am willing to pay a small adoption fee, & overnight UPS shipping, if we are not close enough to meet. 
I have kept reptiles for over 10yrs, & have a huge heart for special needs animals. I have a handful of special babies, & am willing to do whatever I need to, to help the animal get thru life. I am disabled & stay home about 20hrs of the day, & don't have children, so it would be no children to torment & rough handle a special turtle or tortie. I have a YouTube channel I could direct you to, if you want to see my clan, & see what all I've rescued & helped along... 
Well, if you have something special you think I may love, please send me a message! I'll get back to you very shortly. 
Well, rake care & thanks for reading!

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------

